# Sheepshead



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Im going to pursue sheepshead this season.Ive never caught one out of virginias water:chesapeake bay . only in florida.I hear the backside of the hrbt is a good spot :going to try: But any one know of some other possible spots in the bay that i can access in my jon boat>,Also any tips..I figure on using a typical top and bottom rig with shrimp or crab .. im assuming similar to tog fishing. Clam is a good bet also right?.. Any one know if they show round diamond shoals?Hrbt?..
Also the rocks at grandview sound good any one experience these areas?


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

try the 1st island spine of the tube with fiddler crabs


----------

